# mac os x 9.2



## francois.jonquet (5 Février 2010)

bonjour à tous
j'ai un power mac g4 733 avec mac tiger 10.4.11
j'ai besoin de le faire tourner sous classic 9.2 afin de faire fonctionner un scanner
de quoi ai je besoin: un cd mac os x 9.2 universal ou pour pôwer mac g4?
cd d'installation de mac os x 10.4?
merci
francois


----------



## ranxerox (5 Février 2010)

normalement mac OS X.4.11 porte mac OS 9.2.2 et tu peux installer des logiciels os 9.2.2
(à vérifier selon ton installation mac OS 10.4.11)

tiger (10.4.11) est le dernier à pourvoir permettre cela...

cela dit, tu peux aussi chercher un pilote pour OS X pour ton scanner...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2010)

ranxerox a dit:


> normalement mac OS X.4.11 porte mac OS 9.2.2



Ça fait déjà deux fois que tu affirme ça. *C'est faux*, Mac OS X n'a jamais été fourni avec Mac OS 9, depuis Jaguar, et jusqu'à Tiger. Jusqu'à Tiger, il permet de le faire tourner en tant qu'environnement "Classic", mais ça ne signifie pas qu'il soit livré avec, il n'était livré qu'avec les Mac le supportant, mais pas sur le/les CD/DVD d'OS X, mais bien avec ceux des "logiciels complémentaires".

Sinon, les deux modèles de PowerMac G4/733 Mhz (Audionumérique et Quicksilver) peuvent faire tourner Mac OS 9.2 en "natif", mais il faut un CD d'installation de ce système (comme celui fourni d'origine avec le Mac, par exemple) !


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

Déjà, y'a pas comme une légère incohérence quelque part non??... 

Mac OS X => 9.2​


----------



## ranxerox (5 Février 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mac OS X n'a jamais été fourni avec Mac OS 9, depuis Jaguar, et jusqu'à Tiger.



oui mais je n'ai jamais dit ça...
j'ai dit qu'il le supportait (selon l'installation de tiger)
que les softs OS 9.2 pouvaient tourner sous tiger^^

c'tout ce que j'ai dit...

je suis au courant quand même puisque j'ai ce type d'installation...

je n'ai jamais dit qu'il était fourni avec, mais qu'il le portait... à savoir qu'on pouvait l'installer avec...

et donc - dans le cas de monsieur - ce n'était pas nécessairement ou l'un ou l'autre... selon l'installation au départ de OS X.4.11 (mais je ne me souviens plus exactement : il y a une case à cocher au formatage) il pouvait installer OS 9.2 par dessus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------

le terme exacte aurait été tiger "supporte" OS 9.2


^^ mais bon...


----------



## francois.jonquet (5 Février 2010)

j'ai réussi à démarrer à partir d'un cd avec mac os 9.2.2 (je n'y étais jamais arrivé jusqu'à maintenant)
classic fonctionne 
merci à tous
francois


----------

